# Teriyaki jerky?



## Dove (Feb 5, 2004)

Who has a good recepie for jerky ?(for the smoker or oven,)


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 5, 2004)

Dove;
   Terriyalki is soy sauce, ginger and garlic. Just soak your preferred meat in the solution overnight and make your jerky.


----------



## Dove (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi Bubba,
I thought it had other stuff tpoo. Like brown sugar,sake and ?Marge


----------



## carnivore (Feb 5, 2004)

Dove,
this is the marinade recipe i use for Teriyaki Chicken (amount for 4 chicken breasts):

2/3 cup soy sauce
2/3 cup sake or dry sherry
1/4 cup vegetable oil
4 tbsp sugar
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 tbsp ground ginger


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 6, 2004)

Dove;
   Classic Teriyaki just has those three ingredients. Like everything else, however, each cook puts their own spin on it. My best friend uses soy sauce, ginger, garlic, honey and beer! Still mighty tasty!


----------



## Dove (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Mr. Roooooor and Bubba, if I used my dh beer they would be     taking me to a whole new level..


----------



## ironchef (Feb 7, 2004)

you need to thin out the soy sauce or it will make your food too salty, depending on how long you marinate it for. if it's a long soak, then use equal parts of soy sauce and mirin or simple syrup.


----------

